# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  FF Creator Pro 2 problem

## BigKen

Hi guys,

   Just got a used FF Creator Pro 2. The guy I got it from said the right nozzle needed to be replaced. He had a bag of hardened nozzles but they are not the right size. When i got it home, I realized the extruder was jammed up. I took it apart and it was clogged really bad. I heated it up and cleaned some but I ended up taking a drill bit to it to get the rest of the material out. I heated the nozzle with a heat gun holding it with pliars and cleared it. I leveled the bed and then set up the 2 extrueders. The left size prints beautifully but the right is too far down. I did the set up multiple times and each time the right side drags the bed and messed up the print while the left is perfect. Any ideas? The printer is almost new. The guy didn't know how to use it. It still had the 4 yellow clips in place from the factory so I have no doubt why he couldn't get it to work for him. 

Thanks,

----------


## Nozzle

Since it was messed with before you worked on it, one thing you can try is heating up the extruder and checking to see if the nozzle can be tightened up anymore. There could be material in the nozzle threads preventing it from screwing all the way on when cool.Otherwise, you have to go to the thread - "Sticky: Flashforge Creator Dual / Pro How to fix Dual Extruders dragging across prints"  and follow the instructions there to adjust the extruder height even with the other one.

----------

